# Radios and RPM



## emckai (Nov 5, 2012)

Is it recommended to use the jellybean radios and RPM?

So the VRALI5 RPM AND modem?

An additional question, is anyone having problems where you have to press the home button twice sometimes to wake the phone?
Will the new rpm and modem fix that?

Any problems with the rpm and modem?


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

what the hell is the rpm?


----------



## dest (Oct 14, 2011)

RPM = Resource and Power Mgmt.

Not exactly what the purpose of it is but it's a low level boot area that I believe is the hardware power mgmt.


----------



## emckai (Nov 5, 2012)

Is it recommended to use those for AOKP M1?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Check out this thread for some general information about what RPM is. I posted a few links there as well.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great, thanks for the link!

The only place I have seen talk of the RPM is in the Clean ROM thread. The RPM is independant of the ROM correct? I can just flash it on TW JB?

Also, how do we check our RPM?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

dpaine88 said:


> Great, thanks for the link!
> 
> The only place I have seen talk of the RPM is in the Clean ROM thread. The RPM is independant of the ROM correct? I can just flash it on TW JB?


Yes and no. From what I understand you flash the corresponding rpm (resource and power management file) along with the respective modem. So, if you want to flash LI5 JB TW leak, then you would flash them like this:

**Nandroid backup first!!**
1) Wipe whatever you wipe
2) Install JB LI5 TW rom of your choice
3) Install JB LI5 modem
4) Install JB LI5 rpm
5) reboot

I did this last night when installing Beans' latest LI5 rom. It rebooted two-four times but then booted into the rom successfully. I prepared my laptop for Odin in case this failed but it went off without a hitch. I have LTE, my IMEI is fine, texts/calls/data works.



> Also, how do we check our RPM?


This I do not know, I know it is in every stock Odin rom but I am not sure where. So, there's an rpm flashed within the Odin stock of each update the VZW GSIII has received AND this same file is installed whenever we successfully OTA. I can't speak on other carriers ONLY Verizon. I haven't dissected an Odin stock like the users who did in the links I provided within my prior post.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great ! Thanks man.

Can I just flash the RPM by itself?

I am running Beans JB Build and I already updated the modem a few days ago to the LI5 one.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

dpaine88 said:


> Great ! Thanks man.
> 
> Can I just flash the RPM by itself?
> 
> I am running Beans JB Build and I already updated the modem a few days ago to the LI5 one.


Yea you can, gotta head out to work so someone else will have to answer questions if any others pop up. Hope this helps!


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Flashed without a hitch! Thanks for the help man.


----------



## emckai (Nov 5, 2012)

Now i'm confused lol, so would it be better to flash the modem and RPM if you're on a JB ROM?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

emckai said:


> Now i'm confused lol, so would it be better to flash the modem and RPM if you're on a JB ROM?


It's not gonna hurt. Most recommend doing so.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Does this matter for AOSP?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Hmm, I want to say yes. I understand that your rpm isn't updated when you simply flash a modem alongside a rom. The rpm file is modified either through an OTA or when you Odin a stock rom. For example, if you Odin (for VZW) G1 update then the G1 rpm file will be applied. I don't use AOSP so I can't troubleshoot anymore than that BUT from how I'm understanding it, your rpm should be updated for whatever modem you have applied. Idk if other carrier GSIII's must do this I just have seen mention of it for the Verizon GSIII.

I would encourage input from Invisiblek, Goose, or Yarly as they understand more of android in a manner that I honestly don't.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

So my understanding so far is that battery life will be improved if I flash the RPM that corresponds with the modem. So if I'm currently running the HD modem and the G1 RPM, my battery life won't be as good as if I use the HD modem with the HD RPM, right?


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> So my understanding so far is that battery life will be improved if I flash the RPM that corresponds with the modem. So if I'm currently running the HD modem and the G1 RPM, my battery life won't be as good as if I use the HD modem with the HD RPM, right?


I would be willing to bet nobody will be able to really notice a difference either way.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Has anyone flashed the rpm file while on AOSP?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Has anyone flashed the rpm file while on AOSP?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


+1 I'd also like to know I'm soo confused on all this rpm talk..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emckai (Nov 5, 2012)

kingdroid said:


> +1 I'd also like to know I'm soo confused on all this rpm talk..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I went back to AOKP M1 today with the VRL15 RPM and Radio
Working just fine so far, going to do a further test while im at my University tomorrow.

If I don't have any drop data and if the battery lasts over 15 hours with about 1-2 hours screen, I'll update.


----------



## emckai (Nov 5, 2012)

Okay, I just went back to CM10 nightbuilds and with the VRL15 RPM and Radio, it's been an amazing experience. Going to test more tomorrow.


----------

